# sharp pain in cervix and bits when baby moves



## Eltjuh

OMG, getting really sharp pains when baby moves... Down in my cervix, my lower back and at the bottom of my bump and my bits.... Does anyone else get this?? 
Is this just baby digging his head in?


----------



## Loren

didnt want to read and run, but i'm feeling the same things!!!so going to stalk and see what people say lol xxx


----------



## HayleyJA

From what I remember (especially if they are a little bit like electric shocks) they could well be baby engaging - I notice you're both full term, so I think your babies are nestling down ready to meet Mummy!


----------



## bexbexbex

i'm getting this too and midwife said its cuz she's engaging.


----------



## BabyBumm

Yup me too! Like he's trying to claw his way out lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

It's sort of staying though.... He was 2/5 engaged last week. 
Got a bit of a period like backache atm (I've been having a constant backache since monday).
Really hope he's ready to come out now, as I'm really getting fed up being pregnant... 
Got a mw appointment tomorrow, so I'll ask her aswell, but if anyone has got anymore stories or knows what it is - please share!!!


----------



## Sunseal

*Raises hand* Me too, have been getting this kind of pain for a few weeks now. Really hoping that bubba comes soon !!


----------



## HayleyJA

Eltjuh said:


> It's sort of staying though.... He was 2/5 engaged last week.
> Got a bit of a period like backache atm (I've been having a constant backache since monday).
> Really hope he's ready to come out now, as I'm really getting fed up being pregnant...
> Got a mw appointment tomorrow, so I'll ask her aswell, but if anyone has got anymore stories or knows what it is - please share!!!

That sounds really promising then! Is he your first? If so, it's possible that he won't fully engage until you're ready to go because your pelvic floor muscles will be stronger than a 2nd time or subsequent Mum. I don't think April was fully engaged during any antenatal appointments.

Have you had a show or anything yet? I had niggles from the Monday, start of show on the Wednesday, increasing pains on Thurs (called out MW on Thursday night) and went into labour on the Friday. She was born on Saturday.

Hoping you're close now. Try not to let these last few days get your down... let your excitement build as that will produce happy hormones which will help greatly during labour!

Sending labour dust your way.... :dust:


----------



## Thumper

I'm getting this too, have been for a week now. Really freaked me out to start as no one told me to expect pain so early! Naive I know. Pregnancy is a myth to me still. It really does feel like LO is burrowing, and trying to literally drag itself out. I wasn't expecting these pains so soon though.


----------



## Eltjuh

HayleyJA said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> It's sort of staying though.... He was 2/5 engaged last week.
> Got a bit of a period like backache atm (I've been having a constant backache since monday).
> Really hope he's ready to come out now, as I'm really getting fed up being pregnant...
> Got a mw appointment tomorrow, so I'll ask her aswell, but if anyone has got anymore stories or knows what it is - please share!!!
> 
> That sounds really promising then! Is he your first? If so, it's possible that he won't fully engage until you're ready to go because your pelvic floor muscles will be stronger than a 2nd time or subsequent Mum. I don't think April was fully engaged during any antenatal appointments.
> 
> Have you had a show or anything yet? I had niggles from the Monday, start of show on the Wednesday, increasing pains on Thurs (called out MW on Thursday night) and went into labour on the Friday. She was born on Saturday.
> 
> Hoping you're close now. Try not to let these last few days get your down... let your excitement build as that will produce happy hormones which will help greatly during labour!
> 
> Sending labour dust your way.... :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah he's our first... Here's some things I've been feeling and that.. 
Monday 31st Jan I was nesting.. cleaned the whole house... been really tidy ever since  
Then I had the same sort of pains in the evening and some different pains, but nothing happened. And so this week I've had a constant backache since monday. Went out to the shops with hubby today and I was soooo uncomfortable, my back hurt, my bump hurt... everything did... Thought I got a contraction when we were sitting down for lunch, but I guess it wasn't as I only felt it once... 
And now at home I've been having those pains, though they've stopped now, but it still feels uncomfortable when he moves. And the backache is still there aswell.
Really hope he'll come soon!! MIL said the backache is a good sign aswell, but it's still so annoying not knowing WHEN it's gonna happen..
As I go to bed at night hoping my waters will break or I'll get contractions and then everytime I wake up I am disappointed that nothing has happened (and I keep dreaming about things to do with the baby or the birth aswell!!)
I've actually had quite a few times that I've been really upset that he doesn't wanna come out yet.... 

Oh I've also been losing bits of my plug since friday I think.. but they're only small and not blood tinged or anything. I've noticed 2 or 3 bits that were about the size of a 5 pence piece... 1 came out when I checked my own cervix (which seems to be really soft and I think it's getting shorter) and 1 actually came out when me and hubby dtd.... 

Sound promising to you???


----------



## TiggyMoo

I'd say so!!! I reckon you will be a mummy in next couple of days!


----------



## Eltjuh

TiggyMoo said:


> I'd say so!!! I reckon you will be a mummy in next couple of days!

Thanks!! I really hope so!! Got a mw appointment tomorrow and have another one booked for tuesday (as last week my mw said: book another appointment for 2 weeks from now... and I was NOT happy about that, but did it anyway. And then I spoke to the mw at antenatal classes and she said just book another one for 1 week from your last appointment - she told me to come see her, but wednesday was fully booked... )


----------



## HayleyJA

Definitely sounds promising.... nesting, backache and the disappointment when nothing happens all sound like 'typical' imminent signs...

I'm no expert, but my advice to you would be to try and keep as active as possible - bounce on a ball if you have one, and take a walk (waddle) tomorrow. They'll encourage him down further.

Also, like I said earlier, try not to get too tense or stressed as those feelings don't produce good 'happy' hormones. Try to relax, allow yourself to get excited and take lots of pleasure in everything you do. 

Eat well (little and often) of whatever you fancy and keeps fluids up too. He's much more likely to make his move when you have the energy! 

Everything is pointing in the right direction, so while he's not making his move this minute, he's certainly getting ready. 

Keep us informed hun, and keep smiling! x x x


----------



## Eltjuh

HayleyJA said:


> Definitely sounds promising.... nesting, backache and the disappointment when nothing happens all sound like 'typical' imminent signs...
> 
> I'm no expert, but my advice to you would be to try and keep as active as possible - bounce on a ball if you have one, and take a walk (waddle) tomorrow. They'll encourage him down further.
> 
> Also, like I said earlier, try not to get too tense or stressed as those feelings don't produce good 'happy' hormones. Try to relax, allow yourself to get excited and take lots of pleasure in everything you do.
> 
> Eat well (little and often) of whatever you fancy and keeps fluids up too. He's much more likely to make his move when you have the energy!
> 
> Everything is pointing in the right direction, so while he's not making his move this minute, he's certainly getting ready.
> 
> Keep us informed hun, and keep smiling! x x x

I'm walking to my mw tomorrow, so that should help  
Any idea how long it could be?? My family keeps saying he won't come till the 18th or 19th - Don't wanna wait that long though!!  
We're hoping he'll be here this weekend, or at least come on monday, so hubby has got the weekend off and then goes on paternity leave for 2 weeks  Really hope mw is positive tomorrow as last week really brought me down.... 
And I hope I'll finally sleep well again and get to have a lay in, as I've started waking up early... I used to sleep till about 11, now since friday or saturday it's gone from 9 to 8 and I now wake up around 7.... Not helping much!! ;)


----------



## HayleyJA

It's a bit of a how long is a piece of string question and others might have differing opinions, but I'd say weekend ish too... Will your mw do a sweep? Or perhaps just ask for an internal examination to see if you're beginning to soften...?

As for the sleeping, doze throughout the day if you feel you need it. Being well rested and well fed are so important, and babies often seem to know when mum is or isn't ready.

Will check back tomorrow to see what mw said. Stay positive! X


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Thanks for asking this hun cos I just been gettin the same pains, esp when she was wriggling about!! Felt like she was climbing out, made me squeal out in pain lol...

I'm not quite 38weeks yet though but I am hopin it wont be too long cos she a big girl .... bring it onnnnnnnnnnn!!!

good luck sugar 

xxxx


----------



## Eltjuh

HayleyJA said:


> It's a bit of a how long is a piece of string question and others might have differing opinions, but I'd say weekend ish too... Will your mw do a sweep? Or perhaps just ask for an internal examination to see if you're beginning to soften...?
> 
> As for the sleeping, doze throughout the day if you feel you need it. Being well rested and well fed are so important, and babies often seem to know when mum is or isn't ready.
> 
> Will check back tomorrow to see what mw said. Stay positive! X

Ah weekend sounds good ;) Hubby was just saying that aswell he'll definitely be here by the end of the weekend... But he said that last weekend ;) 
Hubby doesn't really want me to get a sweep as he thinks it's not natural, and he's a bit scared that something might happen to the baby.....eventhough I told him nothing will happen!! And I'd rather have him come naturally aswell I guess.. But I could always ask and see what she says... (as according to mw here I'm due tomorrow, but my scan said 7th) So she probably won't do it yet, as they don't really do it till about 41 weeks I think... 

I don't nap during the day cause I feel more crap after waking up from a nap than I do beforehand and I feel like I won't be able to sleep at night if I nap during the day... obviously that'll be different when baby is here, as he'll wake us up during the night and now I only wake up every now and then to turn myself over...


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok, so just came back from mw..... Baby is 3/5 engaged now (as opposed to 2/5 last week, so guess that's a bit of progress). Measuring 38cm (like last week).
She told me if I haven't had my baby by tue (when my next appointment is) I'll get booked for an induction at 41+5 and explained what will happen then.
Feel a lot better after this appointment than I did after my appointment last week!

While I was waiting I felt a period like cramp in my back sort of radiating round to the front... But not really had anything since.. But hopefully it's a start!!
I asked whether she thought something was happening and she said it's really different for everyone, so didn't really get a good answer to that.... 
Ah well, I feel way more positive about things getting close than I did for the past couple of days! :)


----------



## bexbexbex

so if your having signs and that then there may be a chance to get induced at 40+weeks? As i am in agony with my spd i asked her how long she'll let me go over and she said 12days so thats the 12th march, i'm trying not to be selfish but i don't think i could cope that long in this amount of pain and discomfort. I have another appointment at 39week+3 if i told her how bad it is do you think she'll still let me go that far over? X


----------



## Eltjuh

bexbexbex said:


> so if your having signs and that then there may be a chance to get induced at 40+weeks? As i am in agony with my spd i asked her how long she'll let me go over and she said 12days so thats the 12th march, i'm trying not to be selfish but i don't think i could cope that long in this amount of pain and discomfort. I have another appointment at 39week+3 if i told her how bad it is do you think she'll still let me go that far over? X

If you tell her how you feel you might be able to get a sweep.... But then again, sweeps apparently only work when you're almost ready anyway!
I'm not getting an induction till 41+5 if I'm still walking round then...


----------

